
NSA Ghidra - aritraghosh007
https://github.com/NationalSecurityAgency/ghidra
======
miguelmota
For those wondering what Ghidra is: it's a software reverse engineering (SRE)
suite of tools developed by NSA's Research Directorate in support of the
Cybersecurity mission.

Ghidra website: [https://www.ghidra-sre.org/](https://www.ghidra-sre.org/)

